# 2 shaft Radio.....in search of :(



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

I am having trouble finding an old radio. Really surprised it's that hard.

I just picked up a 71 chevelle and was super happy the dash wasn't chopped up for a DIN sized radio.

But I tried looking on ebay and facebook marketplace without much luck. Maybe I am not using the right search terms? Maybe they really are worth that much (doubt it). the few I found on ebay people wanted crazy money for.

I know I can get one of those decks from retro sound from crutchfield but I don't really need blue tooth etc.

I just am hoping to find something like an old Pioneer tape deck 2 shaft (would love to have pre out in case I do eventually do more) but would settle for anything decent.

I remember people throwing them away and being twenty bucks at yard sales.

No chance anyone here has anything they want to part with (not for crazy money)?

Thanks.....also pic of the new ride.


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey,
Not sure on an added search term for Pioneer, but for Kenwood add "KRC" . That would be a cassette receiver. It will also show DIN units though. Sony add "XR". Alpine is harder, (4 digit model numbers beginning with 7).
Hope this helps.
Mark


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah I'm going to keep trying. Just didn't expect it to be so difficult to find.


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

In the same boat as You Leonpiper.... we have a 67 cutlass that I would like to find a two knob high end stereo for... not looking good so far.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

I Scored!!!!!! Got a nice Pioneer KEH-8686 with the faceplate and knobs for under a hundred bucks shipped. I got pre amp outputs which while I didn't need them is still nice as I will likely 
add amps etc down the road. It also has some type of aux input that appears to be balanced. Can't find a manual online though to see how to work it.


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice! Now, we need to see pics of the install....


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Wow so nice... there was a time when they were all the 2 shaft type!


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Won't be putting the radio in for at least a few weeks. I just dropped the car off at a buddies. Next sunday we start the LS swap. My driveway isn't level so it would be a pain for me to do it here. Probably going to take 2-3 sundays until I can drive it home then will worry about the radio


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

LS SWAP!!!??? No!!!! Haha


----------



## Cheetah-kins (Mar 10, 2020)

Those older Pioneers 2 shaft HUs were really nice - great sound. So any updates, did you install it?


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

With work (for some reason my gun shop has been extra busy....no idea why) I have only been able to work on the ls1 for about 4 hours each sunday.

Headed out right now to go work on it at my buddies shop and should (fingers crossed) be driving her home today.

Had a couple small set back but considering we did it in 5 sundays ....not complaining. It does run and today we are putting the radiator, trans lines and power steering back together then she can go out on the road.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Also got sidetracked and bought another new toy......but it has some lame box you hook a fone or a chip or something to make sound but no radio or CD player. It's all mounted in the ceiling but does have two speakers. Hopefully soon I can fab some kind of box and mount it to hold a normal head unit......these vehicles didn't orig come with any type of audio....

The more I think about it it kinda stinks....no power windows, no power lucks. No cruise control....kinda lame


----------



## Cheetah-kins (Mar 10, 2020)

leonpiper69 said:


> With work (for some reason my gun shop has been extra busy....no idea why) I have only been able to work on the ls1 for about 4 hours each sunday.
> 
> Headed out right now to go work on it at my buddies shop and should (fingers crossed) be driving her home today.
> 
> Had a couple small set back but considering we did it in 5 sundays ....not complaining. It does run and today we are putting the radiator, trans lines and power steering back together then she can go out on the road.


I work in retail too, though not in gun sales. It's been super busy here with us too, people seem to be on a massive shopping binge lately. In any case I'm sure you'll get your install done shortly. 

Nice Chevelle, btw. I knew several people that had those back in the day. You used to see them pretty often but now only very rarely. No surprise there of course now many decades later. Yeah if I had a car that old I would get an older radio for it as well. A modern stereo looks totally out of place in an older vehicle like that, imo. Ruins the look of the interior, imo.

I've been a Hummer 1 time,a friend in CA has one. One of the early ones (like yours, I think), no luxuries whasoever. Definitely a statement vehicle though. And brutally tough.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Cheetah-kins said:


> I work in retail too, though not in gun sales. It's been super busy here with us too, people seem to be on a massive shopping binge lately. In any case I'm sure you'll get your install done shortly.
> 
> Nice Chevelle, btw. I knew several people that had those back in the day. You used to see them pretty often but now only very rarely. No surprise there of course now many decades later. Yeah if I had a car that old I would get an older radio for it as well. A modern stereo looks totally out of place in an older vehicle like that, imo. Ruins the look of the interior, imo.
> 
> I've been a Hummer 1 time,a friend in CA has one. One of the early ones (like yours, I think), no luxuries whasoever. Definitely a statement vehicle though. And brutally tough.


Mine is a legit MIL HUMVEE so no amenities at all


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Drove her home tonight. An hour ride. Only issue is lack of traction.... LOL.

Still need to clean up some wiring. Maybe next weekend I can do the radio.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

leonpiper69 said:


> I am having trouble finding an old radio. Really surprised it's that hard.
> I remember people throwing them away and being twenty bucks at yard sales.



I remember people buying them up for $20 at yard sales , to re-sell them at a later date 

If it's just a deck to fill the space in the dash IMHO the original AC/Delco am-fm looks a lot better 
in my 60's chevys , and those are plentiful in yards that deal with vintage vehicles 
A separate stealth system with a DSP , amps and a portable Hi-Res Flac player
like a FiiO gives me way more music then cassettes , and it easily over comes 
the engine noise 

Never the less that particular Sony deck has the option of driving an external 
CD player through that large DIN input plug coming out of the back , that would be 
better then listening to casettes or the radio 

Nice wheels , I can see that selling guns and ammo in the last year has brought in 
some good income and yes investing in vintage vehicles is a sound idea  

Cheers ....... Vinny


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Vinny,

Yeah it's a pioneer but ti does have the DIN input. The idea is to add CD input of some type. I would love to find a Pioneer CD changer to go with it but that might be a stretch. 

Believe it or not there isn't much engine noise. I went with 2 1/2" flowmaster exhaust and the quieter mufflers. So it isn't that bad and it's an LS1 so it sounds nice but not obnoxious. Mostly I just listen to the radio anyway unless i have a new CD I am into ......for example I just got a new Steel Panther CD and it's in my truck (which I did put a nice system in JL C5 650s, single JL10 and some other stuff as well) I haven't been able to not listen to that when I am in that truck. But I only get to drive that one about once a week.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

And I have always had classic cars. Been in the gun industry for about 8 years. Even if I was unemployed I would find a way to have my hot rods, the shop doing better than usual just makes it a little easier. My wife makes more money than I do.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes I was day dreaming and wrote Sony , but I meant to write Pioneer deck .....ehehehe
A Pioneer CD changer that will mate to that deck and the proper DIN to DIN wire that goes between 
is less desirable then a shaft deck alone 

Tough probably not easy to find they are still out there 
I've seen lots of various brands and models of CD changers for sale through local ads as well as in pawn shops , the trick is to find a Pioneer of the same time period 
Scouting through the old Car Stereo Review and Car Audio and Electronics yearly directories found online 
of that period will give you the model numbers of the compatible changers that were available 

I've had my Chevy II (396) and Chevelle (427) since before the car audio craze started and they both 
make way more noise then any of my stereo installs ....ehehe

Cheers ..... Vin


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

I also have a 74 firebird and a 69 firbird. The 69 is in pieces at the moment. But the 74 runs and drives and is obnoxiously loud. the kids won't even ride in it. Some of my hotrods are loud. This one I wanted to be more of a family cruiser.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Vinny,

Honestly I will more likely try to find a schematic for the DIN connector and just get any cd changer and try to use that as an input.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Good to see some guys playing with muscle cars and car audio at the same time. 
I still have the Jensen cassette deck in my 1970 Chevelle SS454 that I put in waaaaay back in 1986. Been thinking of upgrading a little bit so, I have a Coustic and a Sanyo shaft-type cassette decks stashed away. Pretty sure the Coustic has a 'Aux In' so, I can connect to my phone or more likely a cheap MP3 player that I'll just leave in the car. Both decks have RCA outputs too. Very handy for adding a amp.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

PPI_GUY said:


> Good to see some guys playing with muscle cars and car audio at the same time.
> I still have the Jensen cassette deck in my 1970 Chevelle SS454 that I put in waaaaay back in 1986. Been thinking of upgrading a little bit so, I have a Coustic and a Sanyo shaft-type cassette decks stashed away. Pretty sure the Coustic has a 'Aux In' so, I can connect to my phone or more likely a cheap MP3 player that I'll just leave in the car. Both decks have RCA outputs too. Very handy for adding a amp.


Never stopped playing with muscle. Had a Chevelle in High School and then a bunch of other american muscle. 

Still haven't had a chance to install the radio yet. I have driven it a bit since finishing the LS swap. But also driving the Humvee a lot. But the weather got bad real quick.


----------

